# Just a poem



## FireTiger (24 Sep 2007)

I thought I'd put this out there as a thanks to everyone serving. I have an application in currently, will hopefully have something more concrete to tell you at a later time.

---------------------------------------

Hey boys, it's time to lock and load
It's a damned shame we have to walk this road
Smoke em if you got em, make sure your kit is tight
If we want freedom, you best believe we have to fight

We may have had it drilled into our heads how to do this well
All of this is for something, to keep our kids away from hell
No price is too steep to pave the way for our safe future
No ancient wound too deep that our will can't suture

We believe in something bigger than ourselves
While others read textbooks and put them on the shelves
The society we live in, faces threats more and more every day
It's a straight and narrow line we walk just so they can have their way

Those bleeding hearts they take for granted exactly what we do
They hardly mourn our sacrifice, at least we know it's true
Dig another trench, throw down another bag
We defend their rights, we protect the flag

So man up, because there are 524 of us who won't hear the call
We're a small group, but you better believe that we protect them all
If there's nothing left to die for, except the rest of them
Keep marching, we're just the best of men. (And women.)


----------

